# Billing Software for Mac



## chevygirl54 (Nov 13, 2011)

Does any one have any suggestions for Mac compatible medical billing software?  I bill from my home for a NP and a Dr.   I would like to stop using windows altogether, I am tired of windows crashing.... Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## cbuckhaulter (Nov 13, 2011)

Nuesoft Technologies, NueMD practice management software is both MAC and PC compatible.


----------



## aimie (Nov 13, 2011)

*Mac*

Sometimes you can add app to the Mac to run windows program I do. My company was shocked I was able.


----------



## syllingk (Nov 14, 2011)

We used MacPractice and I really liked it.


----------

